# CRS breeding



## zzz (Sep 18, 2013)

Questions for all of you CRS breeders out there:

How stable is certain line (grade) of CRS? Does breeding of grade A or S give you quite stable shrimplets or do you finish with shrimps anywhere between C and SSS (if you're lucky...)?

Also- ultimate ancestor of Neocardinias is wild colorless shrimp and careless breeding of different colors can produce shrimps of this type. How does the lowest color (wild) form of Cardinias look like?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Not hard to find out where crystal shrimp came from. Look here. http://www.planetinverts.com/Crystal Red Shrimp.html

They are a colour mutation of the original wild bee shrimp, selectively bred just like Cherry shrimp have been. As for stability, someone else will have to answer.. not my area at all.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

What you get when crossing CRS X and CRS Y depends on X and Y's genes. However, even if X and Y have the appearance of A/S, they may carry genes of any grade (C all the way to SSS+). 

For example, in my SS tank that I started with 3 SS in April, over the months, I get roughly about 60% SS, then 20% A/S and 20% SSS, but your mileage may vary... by a lot. However, if I take only the SS from this tank and start another SS tank, I likely will get higher % of SS.

Don't worry about the wild form, the chance of getting one by crossing any CRS you get nowadays hasn't been heard of. These shrimps we see nowadays have been inbred too many years to get the wild form.

I suggest to base your preference on your... hmm... preference, not by the so call "grading" (the grading we use in N.A. is more like patterning than grading). There are a lot to CRS grading than the patterning.


----------



## zzz (Sep 18, 2013)

randy said:


> What you get when crossing CRS X and CRS Y depends on X and Y's genes. However, even if X and Y have the appearance of A/S, they may carry genes of any grade (C all the way to SSS+).
> 
> For example, in my SS tank that I started with 3 SS in April, over the months, I get roughly about 60% SS, then 20% A/S and 20% SSS, but your mileage may vary... by a lot. However, if I take only the SS from this tank and start another SS tank, I likely will get higher % of SS.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation. What I wasn't sure was whether "grade" of CRS is a genetic line or just a phenotype sharing the same color genes between grades. I was asking because I really like half red half white shrimps, I'm not really into fancy SSS's . Maybe in a new year I will try myself to keep some CRS....

That reminds me- did you get the super-white SSS one, similar to facebook picture which you you posted about a month ago? And how about the colorful crayfish?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

zzz said:


> Thanks for the explanation. What I wasn't sure was whether "grade" of CRS is a genetic line or just a phenotype sharing the same color genes between grades. I was asking because I really like half red half white shrimps, I'm not really into fancy SSS's . Maybe in a new year I will try myself to keep some CRS....
> 
> That reminds me- did you get the super-white SSS one, similar to facebook picture which you you posted about a month ago? And how about the colorful crayfish?


Genotype decides phenotype, but not all CRS of the same grade sharing the same genotype, so that causes their offspring to have different genotypes (and so different phenotypes).

That particular CRS was sold at a ridiculous price before it was shipped to me, I'm getting a different one and should see it in my tank before Christmas.

Procambarus Clarkii sp. "Ghost" are already for sale for a while now and only a couple left. Those pictures I posted were from my tank.


----------

